# Reheating Risotto?



## philly29

What is the best way to reheat risotto?


----------



## redkitty

I just heat it in a pan over low heat and maybe adding a bit of whatever stock you made it with if its to thick.


----------



## kitchenelf

Call me lazy - I reheat in the microwave.


----------



## Candocook

Make into balls and fry them.


----------



## kitchenelf

Candocook said:
			
		

> Make into balls and fry them.



No coating of any kind, right?  Just form into balls and place in oil?


----------



## cjs

Seal your risotto in a FoodSaver bag and gently simmer it in water until heated thru.


----------



## Candocook

Olive oil or butter. Flatten into cakes.


----------



## Claire

I'm a big believer in the microwave for re-heating anything that is thick and will easily burn.  BUT you can add an egg or two (depending on how much you have) and make a fritatta.


----------



## urmaniac13

Actually leftover risotto leaves much to be desired, no matter how you reheat it. We try not to produce too much of leftover, if there is a bit of it left we choose to "sacrifice our bellies" and finish it off.  

However if there HAS TO be some leftovers, I agree with candocook, I would make those fried balls, or arancini, with a dice of mozzarella in the centre, lightly *bread the surface* (note to kitchenelf!) and deep fry them. A delicious snack or antipasto!!


----------



## suzyQ3

I store leftover risotto in a casserole and sprinkle just a tiny bit of water over it right before reheating it in a microwave on reduced power until it's just warm, stirring it once or twice.

I know risotto should be eaten immediately after cooking it, but with just the two of us, that's not going to happen. So I've found that this method works fairly well. It may not be quite as good as the first time around, but that's okay.


----------



## lulu

Arancini......mmmmmmmmmm, do they have them with ragu in the middle in Roma too?  we get Ragu and mozzerella fille ones, but mozzerella ones are the best, imo!  

They are well worth trying, and I think they make a great lunch with a big salad, as they fill that void that a green salad alone doesn't.


----------



## Claire

I agree that leftover risotto just doesn't taste all that good.  It is more the texture that suffers rather than the taste.  That's why I try to turn it into something different (and yes, I've made those rice balls with it.  Yummm Yumm, but the frittata is easier).  But don't ask my husband.  He'll eat it for many meals, just nuked.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

cjs said:
			
		

> Seal your risotto in a FoodSaver bag and gently simmer it in water until heated thru.


 
*You've got the best idea yet.  I do this and find that if you HAVE to reheat risotto,  this is the way to do it.  Keeps it from drying out and heats it perfectly.*


----------



## winston

risotto frittata

form into patties, dust in flour, shallow fry in hot oil...delicious.


----------



## cjs

"form into patties, dust in flour, shallow fry in hot oil...delicious." - sounds like a winner.

or  make croquettes...


----------

